# LFTS 10/21



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Rolling out for the hour drive to Mecosta Co bow camp with some buddies. Looks like a beautiful weekend to chase some deer and have a beverage by the fire with old friends. Good luck everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I got about a 50 min ride north to give it another go. Coffee, food, drown my old food and away. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Just made some coffee. Be heading out in a bit. Good luck y'all! May your arrows fly true and find their mark!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out soon. Still undecided about where to sit. Good luck all!


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Drinking coffee deciding where to sit this morning. Decisions, decisions. Good luck to everyone 

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed out the door soon. Nice frosty morning in GT County. Good luck out there this morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Waiting on Mrs Flight to get home from work, the truck is mostly packed. I threw my back out at work yesterday and I’m in pretty bad shape. We are heading north for our annual hunt on her Birthday, maybe she will shoot a birthday deer tomorrow, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out the door. Should be in my stand about an hour before light. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Coffee, check the wind, pick a stand. Cold & frosty here. Good luck to those hunting and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

👀


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Will be out for my second hunt of the year this morning. At camp for the weekend. Not loving the 70+ degree forecast after today, but this morning will be nice!
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck out there this morning fellas! Should be getting rutty out there...its getting closer!
Stay safe, wear your harness, may your aim be true, your does be fat, and your bucks be what puts a smile on your face!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Uggg


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Not making it until afternoon. Camera has sent me a couple buck pictures this morning. They are on the move. Good luck out there!


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

Heading out soon. Good luck out there everyone!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Good luck folks, I’ll be in this afternoon!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m in. Hunting in Washtenaw county today. Good luck


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dead Ringer said:


> Heading out soon. Good luck out there everyone!


What kind of broadheads you shootin'?


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

On stand in Missaukee. Nice cool morning. There’s a chance a warm front theory will be born today for some of us…


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw with the hopes of filling a doe tag or three! Hopefully a good morning! Good luck all and shoot straight!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Good luck you fellaz.....Huning until noon time could pay off! Those big boys should be checking scrapes even mid day now in secluded areas....


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

will be out this afternoon.
Time to redeem myself.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm in, 5 miles NE Dowagiac. 41 degrees 5 mph wind from the south right into my face. Gust up to 10.

Hunting the North edge of standing corn. 2 weeks ago I saw a lot from here, just no shooters in range.

Saw a shooter with a doe in a bean field on the drive in.

Feeling good about this and not being at work.

Good luck Archer's.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Good luck you fellaz.....Huning until noon time could pay off! Those big boys should be checking scrapes even mid day now in secluded areas....


U out this morning?


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Heading out soon. Still undecided about where to sit. Good luck all!


How many tree stands do you have up on property OGB?


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Up in Northern Kent first day of my month long staycation. Good luck to all.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, the morning got off to an interesting start when I spooked 2 deer out of the yard when I walked out of the garage...never had that happen before here! Fortunately they didn't blow or run in the direction of the stand, so I didn't jump them a second time.

First sit in this new stand location. The drain is behind me where deer like to walk the edge of it.

Absolutely beautiful morning...37 degrees and dead calm for the moment with clear skies here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great morning! Had the right wind for my new stand overlooking some scrapes. Two young bucks so far cruised through but not the big guy.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

aph said:


> How many tree stands do you have up on property OGB?


16 tree stands and 4 ground blinds spread out on mine and neighboring property. Total of 380 acers.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

I am out. We are starting to see some bucks bothering does in my area. I am hoping one will cruise this ditch looking for one! Good luck guys.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sitting on a different piece of public this morning in a prehung stand. Had some deer in close before light but nothing since.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bumped one right by my stand on way in an hour before daylight. . A doe n 2 fawns skirted me a few min ago. Just heard combined fire up to the S to cut that bean field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

3-4 young bucks pushing does all over and sparing behind the house so far this morning


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa sitting the north side of a small plot. Pretty constant south wind at about 10 mph here. Had a lone deer about 50 yards down wind of me at first light. Slowly worked off to my east but never able to see what it was.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Waiting on Mrs Flight to get home from work, the truck is mostly packed. I threw my back out at work yesterday and I’m in pretty bad shape. We are heading north for our annual hunt on her Birthday, maybe she will shoot a birthday deer tomorrow, good luck all !
> Flight


Hope your back gets better. Almost sure thing Mrs Flight going to shoot one and you having to deal with it with sore back


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> 16 tree stands and 4 ground blinds spread out on mine and neighboring property. Total of 380 acers.


That’s a lot allways wondered how you could hunt so much without screwing it up now I know. Have two blinds 100 yards apart only spots I got so I can’t sit to much


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

First sit of the year for me this morning! Beautiful colors this morning. These mornings are therapy. Wind doing whatever it wants and making it swirly. Sitting by some historic rubs and scrapes. Hoping they check it out before cozying up this morning.
Good luck all!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Solid morning so far, 10-12 doe but none in range. About 6-8 bucks. Mostly young bucks, but one was a solid 8pt but would get a pass, the other is a nice looking 10pt that would need a second glance. Going to sit for another hour before I have to get down to work.

Shortly after getting set up around 630 am I had a yote howling about 100 yards away. Nearly sharted it startled me so bad.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Party over


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

LabtechLewis said:


> What kind of broadheads you shootin'?


I'm shooting Rage. And an older TenPoint crossbow.

Was a beautiful morning out there. Felt great to get out again. Saw 5 does and fawns, a spike, 6 pt. and one I couldn't tell. They were moving, but no shooters.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Got him! Had to finish him. Pictures and story to follow.

Thanks for all the positive thoughts!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Craves said:


> Got him! Had to finish him. Pictures and story to follow.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive thoughts!


Congrats!!! Can't wait for the follow up!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

FREEPOP said:


> Party over
> 
> View attachment 861017


KILL IT


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Craves said:


> Got him! Had to finish him. Pictures and story to follow.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive thoughts!


Awesome !!!
Flight


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Craves said:


> Got him! Had to finish him. Pictures and story to follow.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive thoughts!


He WAS still alive! Wow. Hopefully you didn't have to use your "pickaxe" like your avatar suggest!  
Congrats! Can't wait for the pictures and story. I am live from the desk, waiting for 3:30 to make a mad dash to my stand later tonight for the evening sit.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats to the successful hunters this morning! 
Is this what is meant by "Good Friday"?
<----<<<


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Craves said:


> Hit a nice buck at 9:05...Waiting for a friend to come over to help track/recover. An hour + later and I'm still rattled!
> 
> Positive thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> ...


I love it when the leaves change color! Nice buck Craves!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Congrats!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Craves!! Nice One!!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Hell ya!!!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Congrats!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Way to go craves


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Hell yeah dude! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Vary nice, congratulations Craves !
Flight


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Painted an arrow this morning!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job Craves congrats!!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Dead Ringer said:


> I'm shooting Rage.


Well, that's disappointing!    

I was expecting a much more obvious answer. Ha ha. Glad you were LFTS today!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Heading out, pretty breezy here.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

If life is a simulation would I have the ability to control the weather? Probably not because i tried making the sun rise faster saturday and i mustve done something wrong because it didnt seem to work all day. Would I be in your simulation or would you be in my simulation? Either way do you know where the "wind intensity" knob is?  It's probably broken off, that's what happens to all my knobs at work... I'd really like to see a deer. It's been a slow grind so far this year. My mind is doing a lot of daydreaming...

Oh good. The neighbors dog is barking. That'll keep me focused for a little while.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> DO NOT use this, it'll wash the color out of your hair. It's like scent free bleach on your skin.
> 
> View attachment 861067


I saw that used it years ago... 

Maybe I'll see if She Safari has anything


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

First sit in a week out near Fenton. Was hoping the kids would be able to make it with me but they are sick and I’m flying solo tonight, hitting the creek bottom again and this time I’ll be ready. Just hope they follow the same script as last time and bring big daddy with them this time. Already saw a few out in the field on the drive here. Congrats to those who punched tags already and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m in. Chose the spot I would have went to if Alex were with me. Probably my last chance to hunt over standing beans. Checked 1/2 the cameras…LOTS of nice 2 yr old buck movement. Still only the one 3 yr old we call “Dagger”. And I don’t think he’s on my list at this stage of the game. Still know there will be bigger deer show up and not all deer on the farm walk by my 4 cameras. Good luck everyone! Beautiful night…but warm and breezy!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Backout but the wind keeps shifting. Good luck guys!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


 Congrats craves ! And all others who scored today


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and Mrs F are in, warm and a good breeze here in Glennie. We are hunting our place tonight, she would be thrilled with a doe for the freezer. Good luck all and be safe !
Flight


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Out in St.Clair about a mile away from where craves had his success this morning. 
Hope that wind dies down here soon. Good luck everyone. 
weidmanns heil. As they’d say in the old country.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got in the stand and of course the wind is blowing like a MOFO!!
Still beautiful out though!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

This morning’s doe. Nice to break the ice.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I’ve been out for awhile. It’s windy!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I’m in. Chose the spot I would have went to if Alex were with me. Probably my last chance to hunt over standing beans. Checked 1/2 the cameras…LOTS of nice 2 yr old buck movement. Still only the one 3 yr old we call “Dagger”. And I don’t think he’s on my list at this stage of the game. Still know there will be bigger deer show up and not all deer on the farm walk by my 4 cameras. Good luck everyone! Beautiful night…but warm and breezy!


Looking at my pics again….maybe I would end my season on Dagger. Big body…nice mass…and a cool dagger coming out of his forehead.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

They bought silver xp hmmm used use that alot believe a Michigan company at one time


454casull said:


> Assuming you are serious.....😈Used the original version of this with good results.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats to the successful hunters so far and good luck this evening gang.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

All ready got up here late got ready thought I lost my release found it in my pocket went to shoot one arrow before heading out always do must’ve brushed the trigger bam punched myself square in the chin and it was a good one I shoot an 80# bow so that was cool retrieved first arrow put it away got new one shot perfect got my stuff together just waiting for Ted nugent stranglehold to finish playing then I’m walking out hurt my back/hip at work hood this 3/4 mile walk helps if not it’s for a good cause good luck boys it’s time for some meat shoot straight be safe


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations Craves and other successful hunters!


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Checking in from the lease in Washtenaw County. Trip to camp in Presque Isle County canceled. Brother has the Rona. Was hoping to get lanes cleaned up for gun season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Out in St.Clair about a mile away from where craves had his success this morning.
> Hope that wind dies down here soon. Good luck everyone.
> weidmanns heil. As they’d say in the old country.


Gotta be close to me. 




Skibum said:


> This morning’s doe. Nice to break the ice.
> View attachment 861084
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!

I'm in. Been for a 1/2hr or so. Card pull was a disappointment but maybe they'll come.. Plenty of does. And some big ones! Time will tell..

Good luck all!


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

I’m up and in on Crawford Co public. Never hunted public up here before but I scouted my way in and set up on some hot sign. We shall see. Pretty windy yet but seems to be setting down for a great evening. Let’s see some bloody sticks tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Skibum said:


> This morning’s doe. Nice to break the ice.
> View attachment 861084
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I love when they bed 20 yards away


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Finally a couple moving.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Jeez, if I knew it was going to be this warm. I would have pack a tumbler full of weed Kool aid


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Alot different conditions tonite in the western UP. 65 DEGREES and the snow is about gone. Has been quite a week up here with 4 bucks taken since Monday nite. I have been seeing lots of good deer and hoping the warmup doesn't shut them down. Big Ole 5 yr old at this spot I'm sitting at. Good luck guys.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Been set up for about 1.5 hrs, same arm for the 3 day in a row, the buck movement has been good here the past two nights hopefully tonight also then will let it rest till next weekend, probably going to do some duck hunting and try a couple different spots the next two days


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

first one of the night, other three would not come out of the brush.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I love when they bed 20 yards away
> View attachment 861103


Isn’t that considered baiting?!?!🤣🤣


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I’m out for the first time since opening weekend and first sit behind the house since youth season. Camera showing a couple goods ones around so time will tell. Same story here in my neck of St. Clair county wind can’t make up its mind. I dropped my water already, forgot my bino’s and my shorthair pup is sitting at the end of the lane where her fence ends barking and yelping wanting me to come back, despite all its great to be out.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Good luck folks. My two cents and they are Canadian pennies, mornings will be better than evenings with this weather for the next few days. Next Thursday looks like a change and it coincides perfectly with when the nuts start swelling on the big boys. Probably sit a few times to just get into the rut, my rut, days on end into December


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

One down. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Out at the in-laws. I liked the cold a little better but it’s a helluva nice evening either way. Little breezy S/SW wins and 60F in St Clair County. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

plugger said:


> One down.
> View attachment 861110
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Nice buck Craves. Congratulations!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

plugger said:


> One down.
> View attachment 861110
> 
> 
> ...


Nice doe! Nice shot too!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Cankles said:


> Congrats on the good buck!!
> View attachment 861063


Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Ground attack tonight behind the house in Ottawa county. Active scrape 20 yards to my south. Setup in some blowdown’s and wind is in my face


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 861107


You are supposed to be finding walleyes on the Sagnasty for us!!! Good luck!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Mommy!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

plugger said:


> One down.
> View attachment 861110
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Plugger!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Skibum said:


> This morning’s doe. Nice to break the ice.
> View attachment 861084
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

plugger said:


> One down.
> View attachment 861110
> 
> 
> ...


You are such a nice weather, fill the freezer kinda guy!!! Lol. Did you see the bucks b roller got?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

plugger said:


> One down.
> View attachment 861110
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> Nice buck Craves. Congratulations!


Thanks Ray...It was great to meet you at the party last week.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Craves said:


> Thanks Ray...It was great to meet you at the party last week.


What party?????


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Is this a thing...a doe came in to find her fawns and the loudest grunt I've heard in my life came from probably 150 yards away. I mean I've heard thousands of grunts, this sounded like if a cow made a deer grunt type of volume. And instantly the doe went running in that direction?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Craves said:


> Thanks Ray...It was great to meet you at the party last week.


Same here! Thanks.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Got made by a couple nanny does with two buttons. They came to 5 yards and one evil eyed me for 5 min. Saw something she didn't like made a quick snort and busted out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Dead here tonight. Caught a couple sneaking behind me but nobody wants to be in the open I guess. None of the regulars out in the beans yet? Cooling off should get something moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

three point just slipped threw.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Cute little fella!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Is this a thing...a doe came in to find her fawns and the loudest grunt I've heard in my life came from probably 150 yards away. I mean I've heard thousands of grunts, this sounded like if a cow made a deer grunt type of volume. And instantly the doe went running in that direction?


It must be a thing, or Namrock is somewhere in your woods !
Flight


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It must be a thing, or Namrock is somewhere in your woods !
> Flight


Apparently...I thought it might be a hunter cause it's near my property line but I've seen two young bucks in that direction and a third that I could see rack on from 200 yards away. It was so loud it echoed in the woods, never seen anything like it.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Is this a thing...a doe came in to find her fawns and the loudest grunt I've heard in my life came from probably 150 yards away. I mean I've heard thousands of grunts, this sounded like if a cow made a deer grunt type of volume. And instantly the doe went running in that direction?


Wind. It was just right.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like we are going to get skunked tonight, I think this is more of a morning set but the wife isn’t getting out of bed that early on her birthday. Maybe tomorrow afternoon it will happen.
Flight


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Now you guys are really pissing me off! What party?


Ranger Ray said:


> Same here! Thanks.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Well Mrs F is having her chance but doesn’t want to shoot this spike. She says she wants a doe, it’s her hunt .
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Shot fired ! 
Flight


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

riverman said:


> Now you guys are really pissing me off! What party?


Probably Farmlegend's October lull


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Is this a thing...a doe came in to find her fawns and the loudest grunt I've heard in my life came from probably 150 yards away. I mean I've heard thousands of grunts, this sounded like if a cow made a deer grunt type of volume. And instantly the doe went running in that direction?


Check to see if your neighbor posted in the sharted thread


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Shot fired !
> Flight


Typical woman. Changes her mind just that quick. Just kidding . Congrats to Mrs. Flight and happy birthday to her!!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

He was a legend!


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Shot away. Small window. Saw split brows. Solid buck. He was downwind and I rushed it a bit. 
I see arrow and blood though. We’ll see…..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Shot fired !
> Flight


Hope she gets it I knew when you said you hurt your back you probaly were going to have to deal with a deer.Anybody up there that could help you


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Well everyone showed up they’re just running an hour or so behind due to the heat I assume. Saw one shooter buck and a bunch that would come up just short. Now I’m just trying to figure out how to get out of here without clearing the place out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Damn deer did NOT read the script tonight. Had a grunting fawn cruise by at 40, then a few minutes later a nice doe snuck up behind me In the thick crap. She fed back there offering no shot until I ran out of shooting light. Packing it up and giving this property a rest until next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow talk about **** luck. Bow hoist twisty snapped when bow was about 8-10ft off the ground. 

**** me. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Zero!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Wow talk about **** luck. Bow hoist twisty snapped when bow was about 8-10ft off the ground.
> 
> **** me.
> 
> ...


Dude, deer can’t tell the difference between cable or nylon or chain link fence. 1/4 inch nylon hangs off every stand I hunt.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Didn’t get out tonight. Went out to a friends bow camp today and hung out for a bit and then came home and had a fire with my wife and our 12 year old (today) lab. Sitting here now with deer in the foodplot 80 yards away.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Hoytman5 said:


> Didn’t get out tonight. Went out to a friends bow camp today and hung out for a bit and then came home and had a fire with my wife and our 12 year old (today) lab. Sitting here now with deer in the foodplot 80 yards away.
> View attachment 861134
> View attachment 861136


Hot Hard Cider?


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats to everyone that connected today! Hope to see some more pics yet tonight! 

Happy Birthday Mrs. Flight! 

I did a little scouting g around the farm mid day today and didn’t see much buck sign…did move a couple cams and change out some batteries so we will see. Got some yard work done at home and drove up to Arenac county. Going to deer hunt some but will focus on bird hunting this weekend with the nice weather! My Gordon setter put up a woodcock along the driveway as soon as we got here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Missed a little buck tonight. Shot low. a little bit of white hair on the ground, no blood on the arrow or outside of the lucky buggers body…. Happened fast and I hesitated deciding if I wanted to shoot him or not. By the time I shot he should’ve been on my second crosshair, not my first. If I’d have shot at my first instinct I’d be eating tenderloin tonight. Crap.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Better movement that I thought, at the perfect time. Heard thrashing in the south woodlot, and the does were not impressed by it. I think he was around, but not ready to show himself yet. Congrats to the killers


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

Nothing tonight while sitting in lower creek bottom. Called it a night and came out to the Jeep and four deer were browsing the rye field less than forty yards away from where I was parked. At least I saw some movement. Congrats all on who recovered today, and good luck to those looking tonight! Check back later. Heading home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

riverman said:


> Dude, deer can’t tell the difference between cable or nylon or chain link fence. 1/4 inch nylon hangs off every stand I hunt.


It wasn’t the cordage that broke it was the night ize twist tie. It’s the pull rope I use for hang and hunts. Going to have to reconsider that piece of gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Slow night. Only deer I saw was a doe that literally walked with 7-8 feet of me. She was so close i probably could have tackled her. Cool experience for sure. She had absolutely no clue I was on the ground and that close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

One doe at 6 and that was it. Might head north tomorrow and prep a few spots up there for gun....maybe.
Congrats All!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
Flight


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

snortwheeze said:


> What kind of camera is that? Loved mine with the little screen like that.











Amazon.com: Hawkray Trail Camera 20MP 1080P，Free 32G Micro SD Card and 4AA Batteries,120°Wide-Angle Motion Latest Sensor View 0.2s Trigger time,IP65Waterproof，Game Cameras for Wildlife Monitoring… : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Hawkray Trail Camera 20MP 1080P，Free 32G Micro SD Card and 4AA Batteries,120°Wide-Angle Motion Latest Sensor View 0.2s Trigger time,IP65Waterproof，Game Cameras for Wildlife Monitoring…: Game & Trail Cameras - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Hopefully link works, some kind of cheap cam I've been collecting this year, Hawkray is the brand, I see they are a couple bucks cheaper than usual, I got most of mine for 45 dollars or so, I'm up to 10 of them.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
> Flight
> View attachment 861158
> 
> View attachment 861159


Beefy. Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Felt good to be out just few does and little bucks about 20 yds but pull card and nice one there couple nights ago


















Flight of the arrow said:


> Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
> Flight
> View attachment 861158
> 
> ...


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
> Flight
> View attachment 861158
> 
> View attachment 861159


Congrats Mrs. Flight.


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I thought tonight seemed like a perfect night, got settled in, covered up in my creek bottom and all of a sudden at 6 some yo yo decided to sight in his new gun. Ok, one shot so not so bad. 6:45, another yo yo decides to sight in his gun, proceeds to shoot every thirty seconds for ten minutes. Not sure what was going on or really what they were shooting at but it is what it is. Ten after 7 I figure it’s getting dark ok I’ll stand up see what’s going on, peek behind me and there’s steamwhistle sally and her two kids. Not sure where they came from or how I didn’t see them but sally proceeded to then let the whole area know something was not right and blew in every direction for five minutes. Oh well back at it tomorow, congrats to all who punched one tonight: especially Mrs. Flight! That is one tank of a doe. Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
> Flight
> View attachment 861158
> 
> View attachment 861159


That is a donkey of a doe!! Gotta love shooting them donkeys. Congrats to Mrs Flight. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
> Flight
> View attachment 861158
> 
> View attachment 861159


Congrats Mrs. Flight! Looks like a fine doe. Happy birthday!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Doe number two and the reason I wear a very sturdy belt.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

plugger said:


> Doe number two and the reason I wear a very sturdy belt.
> View attachment 861168
> 
> 
> ...


Show off


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Craves said:


> View attachment 861050


Gnarly!!









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who shot and good luck finding. That does look like a hog doe Mrs flight shot. I didn't see a thing.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Right after I posted she was having her chance, the spike looked back I knew there was another deer coming.
> Flight
> View attachment 861158
> 
> View attachment 861159


Congrats!
And Happy Birthday!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

plugger said:


> Doe number two and the reason I wear a very sturdy belt.
> View attachment 861168
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

RMH said:


> Gnarly!!
> View attachment 861171
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Enjoy Rich...nice night for a cigar!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> DO NOT use this, it'll wash the color out of your hair. It's like scent free bleach on your skin.
> 
> View attachment 861067


Haha! Word! I love that stuff, it will legit remove your tan, and body hair. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Well blood trail is longer than I like. Thinking 1lung. Backed out until the morning. 

Not used to this.🤞


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> And of course shoot it? ....


yup they gave me free range time. Moore archery van dyk e


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Well- buck ended up being quartered to me and I took out one lung and liver. 
Went 90 yds and expired. Glad we waited a bit. Triple brow on left side, double on right. Dressed 195#


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WoW! Congrats pumpkin! Love the freaks!!

Nice Job


----------

